# Environmental Science Majors?



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anybody have an environmental science degree (or something that is similar?) I was wondering if anybody could share their experience. Was it difficult to find a job afterwards?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I would recommend going for the a more general field such as biochem/chem/chemical eng/biomedical eng because they often get jobs in environmental science, or at least the analytical chem component of environmental science. Note I did some environmental stuff at Ecolab and Pace Analytical as a Chemical Engineer/Chemist and no real formal training in Environmental science or geophysics.

If you have a passion for environmental science, then make friend at companies get you connections or pursue it in more detail in grad school.

There are many examples of being specific too early getting you into employment problems:
* Aerospace (as opposed to Mechanical)
* Biochemical eng (as opposed to chemical eng)
* Botany (as opposed to Biology)
* Physiology (as opposed to Biochem)
* Environment science (versus Chem/Biochem or Chemical/Biochem Eng.)

The latter often gets job in the former because they are considered more general. It's not a knock on the former as the former is often even more difficult.

P.S. If feeling strong about env. science, may even consider civil/mineral engineering to help with the employement issue, then be employed in env. science.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am/was in a similar situation. Environmental science has been a passion of mine since I was a child. I started at the community college taking courses that were geared toward ES; however, there was too much advanced math involved that I felt would hinder my progress (math is not my favorite subject--at all!). I changed my college major goal to health information management.

I would say, if you are passionate about the environment and are good at math, this would be a great field to get into. More increasingly, society as a whole is gaining a greater awareness of environmental preservation, thus making job prospects good. 

I decided I will just volunteer for the Sierra Club in my free time


----------



## Abrin (Jul 20, 2010)

> Employment of environmental scientists and specialists is expected to increase by 28 percent between 2008 and 2018, much faster than the average for all occupations. Job growth should be strongest in private-sector consulting firms. Growth in employment will be spurred largely by the increasing demands placed on the environment by population growth and increasing awareness of the problems caused by environmental degradation. Further demand should result from the need to comply with complex environmental laws and regulations, particularly those regarding ground-water decontamination and clean air.


more here:http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos311.htm


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't speak from personal experience but my housemate is graduating in a couple of months with a BSc in Environmental Biology. Her job opportunities are endless. She applied for a bunch this summer, just for the summer even as she's traveling in the fall, all relevant to her degree, and got all of them.


----------



## Spreewell (Apr 4, 2011)

Dammit my school doesn't have Computer Engineering so I chose Computer Science. Whatever, I still have my handy dandy security clearance which makes me a hot commodity.


----------



## environmentalsciencehq (Oct 23, 2014)

*Environmental science Career jobs*

Environmental science Career jobs for free
environmentalsciencehq.com


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Environmental engineering is a pretty good field from my knowledge. There's more jobs opening up than there are projected graduates.


----------

